# big black drum



## Live2Kayak~Kayak4Life (Apr 6, 2009)

went to kill some time before work this morning, saw a beast of a drum making his way back and forth along the sea wall. Tossed out a menhaden just off the point, and as soon as it hit the water I saw his back rising up to it! :thumbsup: It was game over for the black drum before it even started.....







Made my way down the rocks and found a nice area to land him, and didnt waste any time jumping in the water....







What a catch!!!







Didnt get a weight, but I would say around 30 or so pounds....







He was about 38 inches long....what a great way to spend the morning!
His belly was slammed full of broken clam shells and nothing else.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

WOW :notworthy:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a gooden right there!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice job man! :thumbup:


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

wow. i bet he filleted up nice


----------



## nimrod777 (Sep 30, 2010)

What a beastie!


----------



## jeubank3 (Oct 2, 2007)

that's a biggun for sure. nice work


----------



## redfish maniac (Jul 19, 2008)

Did he have worms.....?
Usually one that big will (I hear.....as I've never caught one that big) !!


----------



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

Are they any good to eat?? never had one before


----------



## Live2Kayak~Kayak4Life (Apr 6, 2009)

ya, the back of his tail had some big nasty worms, but the rest of the meat was fine. 

and yes, drum are delicious...especially the smaller ones


----------



## Flathead (Oct 8, 2007)

Heard they were good to eat, never tried


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Great catch. I hold the big black drums in high regard, with great respect. To me they're the elder statesmen of the bays. Holding to structure, year round, waiting, learning, not taking any chances too often to be caught. Showing the younger drum generations how it's done. 
The Wiseman of the trenches, lurking in the shodows of the bays. The Big Black drum.


----------



## abcarr (Oct 24, 2008)

Dang that suckers huge!!! never caught a drum and I've fished inshore my whole life...where can I find some of the tasty smaller ones?


----------

